

A new simple Hacker News redesign - akos
http://i.imgur.com/wH3KH.png

======
Samiel
I like the redesign however it has some slight readability issues. 1\. By
reducing the contrast of the text font the text becomes harder to read. 2\. BY
selecting a font with a narrow text-width the text becomes more difficult to
read. Suggested Improvements: Use a darker font for post names. Use either a
dark font or a dark background to create contrast for items on the menu above.
However, I approve of the emphasis placed on the post's author and number of
comments. In fact if it was your design plus the minor additions I would
gladly use it via some add-on like Stylish.

